# Lumbosacral diskectomy CPT code



## kumeena (Feb 19, 2012)

Patient's diagnosis is lumbosacral disc herniation. Can someone tell me what is the CPT code for lumbosacral micro diskectomy?

63047 is it right??

Thank you


----------



## rupaaneja (Feb 20, 2012)

No,It is not correct. It is laminectomy which includes foraminotmy, facetectomy but not discectomy. Please see 22224 with care of approach if only discectomy is done.


----------



## penguins11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Code 22224 is for an osteotomy, this would not be a correct code.  There really is not enough detail to give you a totally correct code.  If the surgeon is doing a minimally invasive discectomy it would be 63030.  If they are doing a micro disc decompression the correct code would be 62287, (which most insurance companies dont cover as they are considered investigationl.  Also, please note that there is a new neurology/neurosurgical forum.  You may want to post questions regarding neurosurgy to this forum in the future to get mor responses.  Thank you!


----------



## kumeena (Feb 20, 2012)

Lumbosacral microdiskectomy was performed for a protruded lumbosacral disk herniation, which also had a subligamentous extrusion.

thank you


----------



## penguins11 (Feb 20, 2012)

It sounds like 63030.


----------

